# All grown up



## Treberr (Feb 4, 2020)

What happened to my baby boy!?! 3 months vs 8 months 😭 They grow up so fast, you don't even know it's happening!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

They grow before your eyes, he was an adorable pup and is becoming a very handsome big boy.


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

Their growth rate is unbelievable. In another 5 months he'll be even bigger and his adult coat will start to really come in. You'll look back at his 8 month old pics and think how he still looked so much like a puppy.


----------

